# Pwnage 2.0 Now Available!



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

blog.iphone-dev.org - The download link's getting rammered - some rapidshare and megaupload links are in the comments, and there's a mirror that's been posted.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

so this only provides jailbreaking for iPhone 3G and no unlocking yet, correct?
But i suppose that it doesn't matter that much for CDN, since Roger/Fido is the only GSM provider in Canada.


----------



## johngardiner (Jun 24, 2008)

Is anyone going to use this??? What's the effect on our warranty??


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No effect, if it works.. all you'd need to do is restore your iPhone. That's it. Unlocking may be a little different.

I'm waiting for a PC version for now since my Mac is temporarily out of service. I'd like the jailbreaking for 2 reasons:

1) So I can customize the background, icons, etc
2) So I can still use the games/apps I used before with my 1st gen, that aren't available through the Apps store.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Exactly whos gonna be the first to try?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I will be trying right now, will make a video, but only on first gen iPhone for now....


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

App isnt even working for me atm


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

go_habs said:


> App isnt even working for me atm


You running Leopard or Tiger?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Tiger my laptops in the shop so i jumped on older imac


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah i'll be interested for this and what it does, can you turn off the data from within the phone and if its safe so you can always restore. Doesnt work for 2G?


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how to get the ipsw file i heard you can get from itunes when you download you hit shift is this correct please help.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

working on getting a first gen 1.1.4 pwned for 2.0 right now... will report back


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Well I've tried the process twice - and both times the phone reboots and only gets me to the un-activated screen. I know the phone's unlocked 'cause it says "FIDO" in the corner. But I get an "Unsupported SIM Card" in iTunes and the "slide for emergency" screen on the phone. I dunno what I'm doing wrong


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

go_habs said:


> Tiger my laptops in the shop so i jumped on older imac


I've read it only works on Leopard.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Everything I had read was that it was not working on 3G iPhones yet. It would work on those running 2.0 firmware but not the 3G phones...

It would only Jailbreak and activate it.

iPhone 3G unlock still not working - iPhone Dev Team says Pwnage Tool 2.0 will only jailbreak and activate iPhone 3G


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

if I weren't 4373km away from Toronto and my computer, I'd be pwning my iPhone 1st gen RIGHT NOW. Stay strong fellas! You can do it!:clap:


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

how long did it take to lbuild the ipsw ?


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

since i have not pawned my iphone before it stated it failed to enter dfu mode , no what?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

johngardiner said:


> Is anyone going to use this??? What's the effect on our warranty??


I think this is PRIMARILY useful for people who want to "unlock" the iPhone rather than jailbreak them these days.

For example, I have a first-gen US iPhone I use here in Canada. I would like to upgrade to the 2.0 software but can't because I'll lose the unlocking that makes it possible for me to use it up here without a contract.

If this tool works as advertised, I should be able to enjoy the benefits of the new software AND continue to use my iPhone on Fido Pay-As-You-Go. So this is great for me. If I had an iPhone 3G that I'd bought in Canada I would probably not be as interested in this tool because there is no real options other than the Rogers/Fido three-year-contract thing.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I think this is PRIMARILY useful for people who want to "unlock" the iPhone rather than jailbreak them these days.
> 
> For example, I have a first-gen US iPhone I use here in Canada. I would like to upgrade to the 2.0 software but can't because I'll lose the unlocking that makes it possible for me to use it up here without a contract.
> 
> If this tool works as advertised, I should be able to enjoy the benefits of the new software AND continue to use my iPhone on Fido Pay-As-You-Go. So this is great for me. If I had an iPhone 3G that I'd bought in Canada I would probably not be as interested in this tool because there is no real options other than the Rogers/Fido three-year-contract thing.


I agree unless you are someone who travels and if you do, the ability to drop a local SIM card in and not pay astronomical roaming charges is a very attractive option. Personally I won't even be touching it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm getting an error "No bootloader v3.9 file not found! Would you like to search the web for this file?"


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

OK, It's working great now. Apparently the vague question "Are you a legit iPhone User" halfway through the process, is quite essential, and if you want an unlocked, activated iPhone, you need to say "no".

Loving 2.0 so far -- App Store is awesome. AIM and FaceBook apps, and a free nutrition guide to restaurants.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> OK, It's working great now. Apparently the vague question "Are you a legit iPhone User" halfway through the process, is quite essential, and if you want an unlocked, activated iPhone, you need to say "no".
> 
> Loving 2.0 so far -- App Store is awesome. AIM and FaceBook apps, and a free nutrition guide to restaurants.


did you run this on the first gen iphone?


----------



## theothermike (Jul 13, 2008)

i was able to jailbreak and unlock my first gen iPhone. It took a couple of tries because you have to remove some file before running Pwnage 2.0, but once I did it worked like a charm.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

theothermike said:


> i was able to jailbreak and unlock my first gen iPhone. It took a couple of tries because you have to _remove some file_ before running Pwnage 2.0, but once I did it worked like a charm.


Remove what file??


----------



## theothermike (Jul 13, 2008)

as the Pwnage 2.0 blog (blog.iphone-dev.org) mentions:

Update 3: If you get Error 1600 from iTunes (or if you see in your log a failure to prepare x12220000_4_Recovery.ipsw), try: mkdir “~/Library/iTunes/Device Support” ; if that directory already exists, remove any files in it. Then re-run PwnageTool. 

so i did that, re-ran it and it worked...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Same here. It is working now after I used the suggested solution to the error 1600. All is working fine now!!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

****I'm getting an error "No bootloader v3.9 file not found! Would you like to search the web for this file?"

You can download the bootloader files here.

bl39.bin pwnagetool download | iSpazio - The iPhone Experts

bl46.bin pwnagetool download | iSpazio - The iPhone Experts

Now I have a Firmware 2.0 unlocked iPhone!

Anyone notice any glitches?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried it yet on their new Rogers iPhone?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Has anyone tried it yet on their new Rogers iPhone?


Just curious, after reading what this update does, what benefit would someone using a iPhone 3G from Rogers have? You already have access to 2.0 software and you're already activated to Rogers.

When they finally figure out how to "Unlock" the iPhone 3G, then it will be like Christmas for us Canadians who travel outside of Canada. :clap:


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Jailbreaking the new 3G iPhone allows you to add 3rd party programs via Installer without going through the App $tore. But you're right, people are waiting for the 3G iPhone Unlock.

I'm happy to try FW 2.0 on my first gen iPhone. The push email and mobileme is what I want.

People still want the first generation iPhone because it can be unlocked easily.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm getting an error rejecting the firmware package....


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Just curious, after reading what this update does, what benefit would someone using a iPhone 3G from Rogers have? You already have access to 2.0 software and you're already activated to Rogers.
> 
> When they finally figure out how to "Unlock" the iPhone 3G, then it will be like Christmas for us Canadians who travel outside of Canada. :clap:


Installer!!! Non-App Store 3rd Party Apps...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Installer!!! Non-App Store 3rd Party Apps...


Ok, but what person in his right mind would not develop his Apps and either put them up in the App Store for FREE or sell them at a price to iPhone 3G users? You would get more exposure now that the App Store is available, or so is my thinking.

How would a NON Mac user who bought an iPhone 3G become aware of this Non-App 3rd Party Apps selection? And where does one go for these apps?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Ok, but what person in his right mind would not develop his Apps and either put them up in the App Store for FREE or sell them at a price to iPhone 3G users? You would get more exposure now that the App Store is available, or so is my thinking.
> 
> How would a NON Mac user who bought an iPhone 3G become aware of this Non-App 3rd Party Apps selection? And where does one go for these apps?


There will be apps that Apple does not approve of so may not be available in the App Store, such as other GPS apps (street navigation), or VoIP apps (since it cuts into AT&, Rogers long distance sales).


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Just curious, after reading what this update does, what benefit would someone using a iPhone 3G from Rogers have? You already have access to 2.0 software and you're already activated to Rogers.
> 
> When they finally figure out how to "Unlock" the iPhone 3G, then it will be like Christmas for us Canadians who travel outside of Canada. :clap:


I want to be able to customize the background, look, or even by-pass iTunes altogether, etc. And install apps not available in the App Store such as NES. I hope the unlock comes before I leave for a trip down south in August.


----------



## fanboi (Jul 10, 2008)

croatsensation said:


> since i have not pawned my iphone before it stated it failed to enter dfu mode , no what?


same problem...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

fanboi said:


> same problem...


I had the same issue, and found this to work if you are having problems entering DFU mode - mkdir "~/Library/iTunes/Device Support".

I'm just jailbreaking my 3G as I speak...


----------



## fanboi (Jul 10, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I had the same issue, and found this to work if you are having problems entering DFU mode - mkdir "~/Library/iTunes/Device Support".
> 
> I'm just jailbreaking my 3G as I speak...


Thanks, that worked. I'm restoring with the custom firmware now!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow.. took like 20 minutes, and I've got the App Store. and JUST after I ordered my new phone (8gb) White (I know.. shoulda gone with 16.. but, you can only get what you can afford).. I can see my gen 1 iPhone going up for sale running the new 2.0 software very soon..


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Garry said:


> Wow.. took like 20 minutes, and I've got the App Store. and JUST after I ordered my new phone (8gb) *White* (I know.. shoulda gone with 16.. but, you can only get what you can afford).. I can see my gen 1 iPhone going up for sale running the new 2.0 software very soon..


...you mean black, right?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

hmm... your right.. black.. Oh well.. I was originally going to get white, but I looked at my finances.. and, well.. black it was


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Garry said:


> hmm... your right.. black.. Oh well.. I was originally going to get white, but I looked at my finances.. and, well.. black it was


silly they dont offer white in the 8GB model.. i didn't need 16GB, i just wanted white... there's always a catch with apple...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kloan said:


> silly they dont offer white in the 8GB model.. i didn't need 16GB, i just wanted white... there's always a catch with apple...


I figured I was getting along fine with 8gb now, I could still probably with the new phone. sure, I know the day after I get my phone, the 8gb will be discontinued and the price will drop in half, but.. I know that going in.

So, how much should i sell my gen 1 phone for?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The new Pwnage 2.0 tool is great, especially since the 2G is now working again after bricking it a week ago, and I can now give it to the gf. 

With the 3G, it was also jailbreaked, and will be ready to go when apps begin to be released through Installer (only using SSH connections right now). 

I'm looking forward to using the unapproved apps such as CoverApp, Summerboard, etc.


----------



## mikefly (May 13, 2008)

I just got my 1st gneration iPhone up and running with 2.0 and it's great! 

I did however realize something though... I can't seem to sync apps on it... I don't understand why it's not working. I keep getting this message:

Some of the apps on this computer were not syncronized because you are not authorized for them.


I recently wiped my MBP and migrated all my files over manually because I noticed things were running pretty chunky (I got a noticeable jump in speed). Then when I reinstalled everything, I changed the name of my computer. Now I wonder if iTunes doesn't see this computer (the same machine though) as my one the iPhone is authorized with.

Or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Got it working nice for the 3g? awesome just doing mine now



zlinger said:


> The new Pwnage 2.0 tool is great, especially since the 2G is now working again after bricking it a week ago, and I can now give it to the gf.
> 
> With the 3G, it was also jailbreaked, and will be ready to go when apps begin to be released through Installer (only using SSH connections right now).
> 
> I'm looking forward to using the unapproved apps such as CoverApp, Summerboard, etc.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I've got everything running (so far so good... *knock wood*) on my 2G iPhone. Thanks Pwnage tool


----------



## bryonbrock (Jul 7, 2008)

iPhone-Hacks.com usually has the fastest bandwidth for Canadians they are hosted in Toronto, their Mirror is: PwnageTool 2.0 Download


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

make sure if you're using an ipsw to use either 1.1_2_0_5A347 for a 2G (non-Rogers castrated) iPhone, and 1.2_2_0_5A347 for the 3G. It'll bugger you up otherwise. The 1.1_blabla file is on macrumours somewhere, the 1.2_blabla is on Apple's site.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

How do I delete Cydia? I have the app store, don't need it


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Just did mine works fine but it isnt connecting to rogers no bars for sigal no 3g nothing  what do i do


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Did mine right when it came out. I've been having fun. I bought Super Monkey Ball and downloaded a bunch of cool apps. I've had my 1st generation phone since last year (waited in line on iDay), and I must say... the apps on the app store kick the installer and cydia apps asses.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

It says it cant find the ipsw. Where do i get it from?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I've posted an instruction guide and video here
Pwnage tool 2.0 Instruction Guide and Video | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I think this is PRIMARILY useful for people who want to "unlock" the iPhone rather than jailbreak them these days.
> 
> For example, I have a first-gen US iPhone I use here in Canada. I would like to upgrade to the 2.0 software but can't because I'll lose the unlocking that makes it possible for me to use it up here without a contract.
> 
> If this tool works as advertised, I should be able to enjoy the benefits of the new software AND continue to use my iPhone on Fido Pay-As-You-Go. So this is great for me. If I had an iPhone 3G that I'd bought in Canada I would probably not be as interested in this tool because there is no real options other than the Rogers/Fido three-year-contract thing.


I got mine up and running last night and redid it this morning. The default and easier way puts their dumb pineapple icons on your phone which I don't want so I had to redo it the manual way which is not all that hard.

They have a wizard type thing that tells you to press the buttons to get it in DFU mode but at first I didn't know that was going to happen so I wasn't ready to do it. I ended up just putting the phone in DFU mode and using iTunes to do the restore.

I have an originally AT&T phone now on Rogers. Too bad it wouldn't just work on Rogers to begin with now that they sell iPhones here.

App store is working fine & syncing is all working.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know how to change the EDGE network settings on 2.0? It's not in the Network settings any more. I think I might have to use the enterprise configuration tool to do it.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> Does anyone know how to change the EDGE network settings on 2.0? It's not in the Network settings any more. I think I might have to use the enterprise configuration tool to do it.


There is no way to do it in the default configuration...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

That sucks. I'm going to have to figure out how to use the config tool then without blowing away my current settings. How did everyone set theirs to work on the 2.5G phones? Did the settings just carry over from 1.1.4?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> That sucks. I'm going to have to figure out how to use the config tool then without blowing away my current settings. How did everyone set theirs to work on the 2.5G phones? Did the settings just carry over from 1.1.4?


I did mine last night, and put in my Fido SIM card and EDGE data just worked!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like ill be restoreing mine sine im getting no service


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> I did mine last night, and put in my Fido SIM card and EDGE data just worked!


I'm not subscribed to EDGE at all so maybe it'll just work for me when I sign up. Going to try today.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Anyone know how to get rid of the Pineapple icon?

Everyone should know that Firmware 1.x apps don't work on Firmware 2.x. According to Cydia there were a lot of changes in the code. That is why you don't get the plethora of apps via Cydia (the 3rd Party app installer with FW 2.x). As well, you cannot just add sources to Cydia. The App $tore does work well and there are some great apps there. It's amazing how well the one click to purchase results in an invoice email being pushed to your .mac (.me) email account in minutes! Commercial technology is amazing.

However, there are some great apps on FW 1.x that aren't available (yet) with the latest FW 2.x. Hopefully they will be ported to the new FW.

But for me, push contacts/calendars/email is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

This is probably dumb - but - 

I am unclear what I have to do. Do I upgrade my 1.1.4 firmware to 2.0 and the use the pwnage?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

billwong said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the Pineapple icon?


You have to use Expert mode and don't add it, then recreate the IPSW and do the Restore again...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

go_habs said:


> Looks like ill be restoreing mine sine im getting no service


You may need to completely shut your phone down and do a restart.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anyone advise if I will be able to remove all of this if I need to go to the genius bar for servicing?

I do not think they will be impressed seeing the pineapple logo at startup.

I just wanted to confirm that I could just do the restore to the Apple firmware to factory default and unlocked/activated.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I haven't gotten my iPhone yet, and I am interested in doing this just for the jailbreaking purpose (which I believe is for just adding apps right?)

If I mess this up can I restore the phone back to original specs?

New to all of this and just coming to terms with the lingo. So this new software will allow the new 3G phones to just be jailbroken only right?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

zlinger said:


> Can anyone advise if I will be able to remove all of this if I need to go to the genius bar for servicing?
> 
> I do not think they will be impressed seeing the pineapple logo at startup.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm that I could just do the restore to the Apple firmware to factory default and unlocked/activated.


Yes you can just restore to factory settings and it gets rid of everything that is visible to the eye like installer & custom icons etc.(iTunes doesn't flash the bootloader or base band I can't remember, but they might not notice) You phone would also be locked to the original carrier again.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I just took my SIM from my work BB and EDGE data works on my iPhone so it seems there's no reason to have to change the network settings.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ruffdeezy said:


> I've posted an instruction guide and video here
> Pwnage tool 2.0 Instruction Guide and Video | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


thanks for the video and step by step, can you also do one for the new 3G phones?
or is the process the same?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> I just took my SIM from my work BB and EDGE data works on my iPhone so it seems there's no reason to have to change the network settings.


As long as you have a data plan/want data it's not a problem -- but right now, there is no way of disabling data on the phone (short of calling Rogers/Fido and blocking data) as there was on the previous firmwares... and as far as I can tell, there is no Services.app or BossPrefs yet...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> As long as you have a data plan/want data it's not a problem -- but right now, there is no way of disabling data on the phone (short of calling Rogers/Fido and blocking data) as there was on the previous firmwares... and as far as I can tell, there is no Services.app or BossPrefs yet...


About this, my friend has an iPhone with Fido, and I told him to tell Fido to block all data so you wont get dinged with anything...they told him that they can't block it all, I dont understand how this is.
They can block the 3G but they told him there still is the 2G network which will transmit data to his phone....how is this possible if you tell them to block all data to the phone?
He just wants to use it like an ipod touch with a phone in it....just wifi.
Am I making any sense here?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> As long as you have a data plan/want data it's not a problem -- but right now, there is no way of disabling data on the phone (short of calling Rogers/Fido and blocking data) as there was on the previous firmwares... and as far as I can tell, there is no Services.app or BossPrefs yet...


I wonder if the phone has built in settings for supported networks that it auto picks or something. I don't have any data plan on my phone and EDGE doesn't even work with the SIM I have now. I haven't called Rogers or anything to disable it.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

bmovie said:


> thanks for the video and step by step, can you also do one for the new 3G phones?
> or is the process the same?


Will do when i have one (not eligible to upgrade right now, hopefully july 24th works out).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ruffdeezy said:


> Will do when i have one (not eligible to upgrade right now, hopefully july 24th works out).


ok cool, thanks.

I would assume it would be the same process eh?


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

I seem to fail to enter the DFU mode.... any ideas?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Trafalgargirl said:


> I seem to fail to enter the DFU mode.... any ideas?


With the phone connected, iTunes open, pwnage closed, hold home and power button until the phone screen goes black. Keep holding power button for about 5 seconds and release just the power button while holding the home button. iTunes will then say there is an iPhone in recovery mode. Option+Click on Restore and select the custom firmware to restore.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I had this issue on a 3G, and what I did was keep to: iTunes and Pwnage running while doing all procedures, and check to make sure that ~/Library/iTunes/”Device Support” exists before going into DFU.

On a related note, I also created a custom bundle in expert mode with logos set off (to keep the Apple startup logo). I needed to also unclick 'activate' since I lost at first my cell signal completely. 

It is working perfect... and now just need to wait for more apps to be released -- and the unlock!!


----------



## fanboi (Jul 10, 2008)

Would anyone have any suggestions as to how to get back to 1.1.4?

I don't like the inability to turn off EDGE data in 2.0...

Thanks.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

fanboi said:


> Would anyone have any suggestions as to how to get back to 1.1.4?
> 
> I don't like the inability to turn off EDGE data in 2.0...
> 
> Thanks.


You can try turning Edge off this way: http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...sable-edge-1st-gen-iphone-w-2-0-software.html


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Call Rogers customer service and ask that they disable EDGE on the phone. It's that simple and can be undone any time you wish with one phone call.


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> With the phone connected, iTunes open, pwnage closed, hold home and power button until the phone screen goes black. Keep holding power button for about 5 seconds and release just the power button while holding the home button. iTunes will then say there is an iPhone in recovery mode. Option+Click on Restore and select the custom firmware to restore.


I am sorry - not quite following. Which firmware do I want to restore to?


----------



## Trafalgargirl (Jul 11, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I had this issue on a 3G, and what I did was keep to: iTunes and Pwnage running while doing all procedures, and check to make sure that ~/Library/iTunes/”Device Support” exists before going into DFU.
> 
> On a related note, I also created a custom bundle in expert mode with logos set off (to keep the Apple startup logo). I needed to also unclick 'activate' since I lost at first my cell signal completely.
> 
> It is working perfect... and now just need to wait for more apps to be released -- and the unlock!!


I tried to create the custom bundle but that didn't seem to work very well. Can you tell me how?


----------



## cyben (Jul 20, 2008)

*Firmware update successfull*

Hi I hav edone the update...I do not see Installer app however I have Cydia icon but when I click on it the screen flashes and get back to the main menu...Cydai does not seem to work 
Any idea what to do ?
Thanks


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Trafalgargirl said:


> I am sorry - not quite following. Which firmware do I want to restore to?


For help with DFU try: iClarified - iPhone - How to Put an iPhone Into DFU Mode (Comments)

It's not hard but easy to mess up. Once the iPhone is in DFU you can then option click on the Restore button which allows you to choose the Firmware you want to restore to. In this case you would choose the firmware that you created with Pwnage 2.0 (which should be on your desktop or wherever you saved it).

If you haven't I'd recommend watching the videos on ehPhone.ca for following how it's done.

Of note, if you don't want the pineapple icon you need to choose Expert mode, click on the Customs Icons, press the Blue Right Arrow, uncheck the two checkboxes beside the logos (unless you want to substitute your own) and then press the Blue Right Arrow again and then press Build.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

hmmmm... I'm stuck. I'm attempting to jailbreak my iPhone 3G. Looking at the steps that ruffdeezy provided, you need to connect your iPhone to your Mac and have iTunes download the 2.0 firmware, which is used by PwnageTool to create the custom firmware. My question is ... for the iPhone 3G users, iTunes doesn't download the (2.0) firmware because the phone already has it. Where can we get the firmware from to continue once we launch PwnameTool? I'm at the point where it wants me to select the IPSW ... which I don't have. Any ideas?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SonicBlue82 said:


> hmmmm... I'm stuck. I'm attempting to jailbreak my iPhone 3G. Looking at the steps that ruffdeezy provided, you need to connect your iPhone to your Mac and have iTunes download the 2.0 firmware, which is used by PwnageTool to create the custom firmware. My question is ... for the iPhone 3G users, iTunes doesn't download the (2.0) firmware because the phone already has it. Where can we get the firmware from to continue once we launch PwnameTool? I'm at the point where it wants me to select the IPSW ... which I don't have. Any ideas?


I think it will download it if you select Restore, since it will need to have the f/w to do that.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

kloan said:


> I think it will download it if you select Restore, since it will need to have the f/w to do that.


thanks kloan ... that gave me something to work with. iTunes is downloading the firmware, but didn't give me the option to just download the file (and save it) ... but I was able to locate the file in the Finder. When it is done downloading, I should be able to abort the Restore and then just copy the 2.0 firmware to my desktop and continue in PwnageTool.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

There's a newer version if you're having problems
blog.iphone-dev.org


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thanks for letting us know, this version works for me*



CaptainCode said:


> There's a newer version if you're having problems
> blog.iphone-dev.org


the last one didn't.


Awesome!!! I don't know what to do with it now, perhaps a theme?


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Worked like a charm.

I think I'll be keeping my old iPhone now.

My only concern is accidentally using EDGE datas now that you can't delete the settings.

It's too bad Rogers doesn't have a decent data plan that doesn't force me to sign a new 3 year contract.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

does pwnage allow you to take a fido phone and use it on rogers or vice versa?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

GrapeApe said:


> Worked like a charm.
> 
> I think I'll be keeping my old iPhone now.
> 
> ...


I still want the 3G, but I'm using the $30 300mb data plan for now. I don't think edge is fast enough for me so I will get it.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> does pwnage allow you to take a fido phone and use it on rogers or vice versa?


Pwnage will unlock a first gen iPhone, meaning it can be used on Rogers or Fido. It will not unlock an iPhone 3G meaning you cannot use a Fido iPhone on Rogers.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> I still want the 3G, but I'm using the $30 300mb data plan for now. I don't think edge is fast enough for me so I will get it.


If you can get the 6Gb plan, I highly recommend it -- but I guess it depends on your needs. Within one week, I have easily gone through 500MB+. A few websites, You Tube videos, Google Maps, and Internet Radio on the drive to work each day. EDGE data is as slow as molasses.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It took three attempts, but I was able to successfully upgrade to the 2.0 software then re-unlock the phone so I can continue to use my day-one iPhone with Fido PAYG (no data plan, as I'm almost never not at a wifi spot, and EDGE is all I could do anyway and we all know that's slow).

The App Store is TEH AWSUM!!!!11! as the kids say.

At some point I will still get a 3G iPhone, but I think this will "tide me over" for a good long while yet.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm planning on jailbreaking my 3G tonight, Just one question on through the expert mode you have the menu with 7 choices one of them is the Installer Package, did anyone click that and ad packages to the Custom build?


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

Upgraded old iPhone 2G, worked like a charm!


----------



## RJones (Sep 14, 2007)

If I have my iPhone (1st gen) set so that it can't use Rogers data (no APN username / pass inserted), will it stay that way if I use Pwnage 2.0 to upgrade to iPhone 2.0. I just want to make sure data will stay blocked


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Veej said:


> I'm planning on jailbreaking my 3G tonight, Just one question on through the expert mode you have the menu with 7 choices one of them is the Installer Package, did anyone click that and ad packages to the Custom build?


A majority of the Installer packages will not work on the 2.0 software. In addition, there's a new package called Cydia that will essentially be phasing out Installer.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

RJones said:


> If I have my iPhone (1st gen) set so that it can't use Rogers data (no APN username / pass inserted), will it stay that way if I use Pwnage 2.0 to upgrade to iPhone 2.0. I just want to make sure data will stay blocked


You have to call Rogers and get them to block it. AFAIK all the settings get overwritten with the new firmware.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep I did it on my 3G but there is nothing to install, I got Cydia but it has nothing to install....so gonna have to wait I guess, the main things I wanted was Summerboard and Customizer, to change the background and add themes...


----------



## Dr. Thrilride (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought an iPhone classic from someone in the states last spring. It's unlocked and I have a rogers data plan (the old $65/month plan). I've read this thread, but get confused at some of the posts. I want to upgrade from firmware 1.1.4 (I think that's what's in it) to 2.0.? (whatever the latest is).

so, I've downloaded pwnage. If I run this program as per the instructions, I will have an iPhone classic running firmware 2.0.? that is also unlocked to be able to run a rogers or fido sim? I don't care about 3G, this phone is fine for now...

sorry, I'm a newb, but that's why I came here, so anyone who is humble enough to help me out, I'd be appreciative. I already bricked this phone accepting the firmware update when it first appeared a few weeks ago. A local shop at the mall reverted it back to 1.1.4 for $60, so enough of that.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr. Thrilride said:


> I bought an iPhone classic from someone in the states last spring. It's unlocked and I have a rogers data plan (the old $65/month plan). I've read this thread, but get confused at some of the posts. I want to upgrade from firmware 1.1.4 (I think that's what's in it) to 2.0.? (whatever the latest is).
> 
> so, I've downloaded pwnage. If I run this program as per the instructions, I will have an iPhone classic running firmware 2.0.? that is also unlocked to be able to run a rogers or fido sim? I don't care about 3G, this phone is fine for now...
> 
> sorry, I'm a newb, but that's why I came here, so anyone who is humble enough to help me out, I'd be appreciative. I already bricked this phone accepting the firmware update when it first appeared a few weeks ago. A local shop at the mall reverted it back to 1.1.4 for $60, so enough of that.


If you brick it again, you can revert to 1.1.4 using Restore from your iTunes and then the ZiPhone or other free one click apps to Unlock, Jailbreak and Activate it... Don't spend $60 again!


----------



## bryonbrock (Jul 7, 2008)

*bl39.bin & bl46.bin Download BootLoaders*

Here are some more mirrors for download the bootloaders:

bl39.bin PwnageTool Download
bl46.bin PwnageTool Download


----------

